# Abandoned fox covert farm Derby



## zombie-ASYLUM-3 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all recently visited this farm after seeing videos on youtube 
well its right next to the A50 and has been derelict for some time. Completely chaved up and is no way reparable. Recently the stairs were knocked down so it was a hard climb 
well on with the pics



Abandoned farm roof by urbexASHLEY, on Flickr



Abandoned farm by urbexASHLEY, on Flickr



shower by urbexASHLEY, on Flickr



Abandoned farm by urbexASHLEY, on Flickr



In a fireplace by urbexASHLEY, on Flickr
well thanks for looking more pics of places soon.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 4, 2012)

Your right! well chaved


----------



## ashless (Nov 6, 2012)

Just when you think a site can't get more tagged and bashed about!


----------



## zombie-ASYLUM-3 (Nov 7, 2012)

The conditions worse than aston hall hospital down the road


----------



## zombie-ASYLUM-3 (Nov 7, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4PGhJfWzII[/ame] 
a video


----------



## skankypants (Nov 7, 2012)

Glad ive seen this report,..saved me petrol...


----------

